# New Tank Any Ideas?



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

So I'm looking into getting another tank, it will more then likely be a custom footprint because the space I plan to put it is only a meter in length. I was thinking maybe around an 80 gal, so I'll try to find something around the measurements I need, and if not then I'll go custom.

I want to hear some ideas on what to stock roughly an 80 gal with.

I was originally planning on getting a 4-5" Alligator Gar so I contacted a local aquarium to see if they could take it off me once it outgrew the tanks I would be able to house it in, but they said no and building a pond to house it would cost more then it's worth in the long run. Then I was thinking maybe Discus fish or growing out some 6" Arowana's in it, and that idea is still on the table. I also thought about dwarf snakeheads but the tank will be an open top (all my current tanks are, I hate the canopy look) so putting a net over it won't look so good.

If you had a spare tank around 80gal, what would you stock in it? The fish can be moved in a year to a 160gal, but only if they are show piece fish (no ugly fish basically) or if they can they will stay in the 80 for life.

ps. I know this section is a dead zone, but I also know a lot of you keep fish other then Piranha.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Barb tank or tetra


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Pacu.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

Pacu really? lol
Pacu oddly enough seem to be the most hated fish on Piranha forums, and after I joined Piranha forums I've started to develop a hatred for them too. lol

I like the idea of a barb or tetra tank, though I already have a cycled 100litre tank waiting for some Cardinal tetras and maybe some rummynoses. I wanted something slightly bigger to fill in the tank as it isn't going to be heavily scaped.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Traveller said:


> Pacu really? lol
> Pacu oddly enough seem to be the most hated fish on Piranha forums, and after I joined Piranha forums I've started to develop a hatred for them too. lol


I disagree with it being the most hated fish on the forum. Some pacu are pretty sick, like the black pacu. Those ones grow huge and I've heard they can be trained to eat meat under the right conditionds. I also think getting some XL cardinal tetras would be cool to have with a large solo non-aggressive fish.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

definitely a pacu.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

LMFAO


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

pick this thread up and dump it in the SW section. i vote reef mo fo!

by the way AK your post was an absolute eye opener


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

His Majesty said:


> pick this thread up and dump it in the SW section. i vote reef mo fo!


I would go reef, but I'll have to look into how much setting everything up would cost. Equipment is a b*tch over here, a decent skimmer alone would set me back close to £300, then lighting, sump, pumps, reactors, it'll all add up well over a bag.

Thanks maknwar for the pacu suggestion, twice, and thanks sylar for letting me know how cool pacu's can be.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

tanganyikan cichlids, or a planted tank for dwarf snakeheads would be sweet even if it means having a top.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Get a black Xingu wolf fish







Why no piranha?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I would go with exodons


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Traveller said:


> So I'm looking into getting another tank, it will more then likely be a custom footprint because the space I plan to put it is only a meter in length. I was thinking maybe around an 80 gal, so I'll try to find something around the measurements I need, and if not then I'll go custom.
> 
> I want to hear some ideas on what to stock roughly an 80 gal with.
> 
> ...


I think a cichlid either american or african woudl be cool though an open top tank limits you alot as there are aton of fish that will periodically jump.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Traveller said:


> Pacu really? lol
> Pacu oddly enough seem to be the most hated fish on Piranha forums, and after I joined Piranha forums I've started to develop a hatred for them too. lol
> 
> I like the idea of a barb or tetra tank, though I already have a cycled 100litre tank waiting for some Cardinal tetras and maybe some rummynoses. I wanted something slightly bigger to fill in the tank as it isn't going to be heavily scaped.


this is one guy who loves pacu more then piranha. a would advise if you went the pacu route to go with a small shoal of redbelly pacu. they stay smaller then the blacks and look better even when adult in my opinion.

pacus are actually an omnivorous fish. they will greedily eat anything. 
i would think long term though and pacus make oscars seem like they grow slowly. i honestly think you should evaluate what you want down the road. a predatory tank, a show tank...colors, natural, etc...i think you would get more joy in the long run planning for every bit of a future tank. 
and an aligator gar is quite a stretch lol...you would need a pond. hmmmm...let me ponder some suggestions more


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

I really have nothing set in stone yet as to the future of the tank except I don't want any pacu







. If I do get colourful show fish, in less then a year they can be moved to a 160 if they end up outgrowing the 80, this would be if I went with discus, angels or any other colourful show fish.

Cluster I also thought about an African cichlid tank, I've seen quite a few tanks that look amazing with intricate rock scapes and a colourful selection of live stock. The only cichlids I've ever kept for a long time were oscars and the few that I had were pretty docile. What cichlids would I need to avoid with an open top tank?

I don't want to have fish jumping out and being eaten by the cat


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

I too would do a saltwater tank! Just started one myself and I love it!

If not, you could always do the community type tank (tetras, etc), or a African Chiclid mix with a bunch of different limestone rocks.. Or you could possibly do a few Electric Blue Jack Dempseys.. I think those things are gorgeous!


----------

